# Slingshot Canada Mini Plinker



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, this is what Adam of Slingshot Canada aka Gib sent over to me in London, FOC! The lucky draw in the hat, lucky me!

Mini Plinker might be his name, but feels otherwise. The workmanship is so fine, in a totally different level from the other multiplex i bought off eBay!(note: the other multiplex i bought was not from gamekeeper, is from a less active eBay user, please do not misunderstand). The multiplex used for the slingshot feels dense and solid, despite that it is designed to be as thin and mini as it could be.

It came with bands and fork unattached, single strand straight cut thera-band Gold, 20x180mm after i put them together. 50mm between forks, fork width of 18mm. Pull weight approx 6-8kg, 12-16lbs. Pouch is designed for BB ammo, minimum size 8mm(not recommended if band strength increased), I would say 9.5mm stainless steel would be ideal for projectile weight vs speed. Have not shot any but intuition tells that feather games could be easily dispatched, anything bigger a well place shot would be needed.

And again I would like to praise Adam ss Canada for the awesome workmanship and generosity, as said in the yin-yang principle, you would receive double for your generosity.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I say o'l chap, a real nice shooter. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good news. First 2 shots I cut a vine at 7-8m, 11mm marble. However 6mm BBs are a no-no, too small for the self-centering hole in the pouch.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

You seem to have won a very sweet shooter there my friend. Enjoy.

Raymond


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Last Sunday , I use Gib's sideshooter hit a beer can on the ground so many time at 10 M (33ft) made that beer can rolling around just like cowboy shooting tin can with six-packer in the movie.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Kobe


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad you like it Kobe! Thanks for the review much appreciated!


----------

